# I Still Love Satin Impervo Oil



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I know the hybrids are becoming the rage and some of you can't use oil enamels any longer because of state regulations but I still love the results you can get using satin Impervo oil. 

Had a large brand new Anderson brand window to paint - two gliding panels at each end and a larger fixed unit in the middle. It's wood on the inside but is metal clad on the exterior. Would have liked to spray it but it had so many nooks and crannies, channels, weather stripping, etc., that I decided to brush it. Two nice coats and that thing looks like it *was* sprayed. Man was I pleased and the HO is ecstatic.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I like it too.

But I painted the trim in a little bathroom w/it 2 years ago,...no window=no sunlight=yellowed...fast.

I went back and repainted the base last month...(leftover paint/same gallon) not even close.

I SHOULD have put a couple drops of black in it...too late now!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah - this was Navajo White. Been used throughout the house and still looks great. The HO's husband tried his hand at painting some trim this past summer and used latex over oil - no prep. used a crappy brush and the entire job looks terrible and is starting to peel. 

This is from her email last night to me about the window:
"Looks fantastic! I swear to you...I am never going to mess around with paint (trim paint especially) ever again. Your job. Thank you!"


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> This is from her email last night to me about the window:
> "Looks fantastic! I swear to you...I am never going to mess around with paint (trim paint especially) ever again. Your job. Thank you!"


:thumbsup:

Too bad from now on you're gonna have to fix his messes though.

..but WTH


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Too bad from now on you're gonna have to fix his messes though.
> 
> ..but WTH


Don't think so. He did the original work under duress and is very content to let me do it from now on. Think the problem for him was convincing her that it was cheaper to have me in to do it right than in the first place.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Yeah - this was Navajo White. Been used throughout the house and still looks great. The HO's husband tried his hand at painting some trim this past summer and used latex over oil - no prep. used a crappy brush and the entire job looks terrible and is starting to peel.
> 
> This is from her email last night to me about the window:
> "Looks fantastic! I swear to you...I am never going to mess around with paint (trim paint especially) ever again. Your job. Thank you!"


Hound..you could of painted it brite white, waited 4 months and it would of changed to Navajo white ....:thumbup:


----------



## stalion (Jun 3, 2010)

satin inpervo is the best thing out there you can use to paint the trim in a house.We did a 18000 sqft home a couple years ago came out great.To bad no one wants to use oil anymore.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> The HO's husband tried his hand at painting some trim this past summer and used latex over oil - no prep. used a crappy brush and the entire job looks terrible and is starting to peel.





Steve Richards said:


> Too bad from now on you're gonna have to fix his messes though.





researchhound said:


> Don't think so. .


Won't you have to strip the latex off everything he painted?

..or am I misunderstanding? (again)


(that was funny, Will):thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Won't you have to strip the latex off everything he painted?
> 
> ..or am I misunderstanding? (again)
> 
> ...


Classic case of a DIYer not understanding the compatibilities of different paints and necessity of proper prep. Luckily, he only did the trim in their new bathroom remodel. The baseboards and door casing will likely need to be redone sometime soon because of the failing latex. Any other trim work is now being done with oil over oil.

No, you understood (finally). :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Why not switch to advance? Excellent results and very little yellowing.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Why not switch to advance? Excellent results and very little yellowing.


Just haven't experimented with it yet and the HO wouldn't have wanted me trying something new with her new window. In this particular job everything was done previously in BM Navajo white oil so it's what she wants again. She likes the durability and the slight discoloring isn't an issue for her. We had quite a lengthly discussion about the options. I do need to give the Advance a try very soon though. 
BTW - what's the word on the new lower cost BM paint (can't remember the name)? We don't have it here yet but apparently it's been out back east for a short time now. My BM guy seemed to think the quality _may_ be close to Aura. Any feedback?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

WTG, RH

I don't really like trying "new fangled stuff" on important jobs either.

Maybe that's cuz we're both old, and stuck in our ways.

How do you feel about people on your lawn?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> WTG, RH
> I don't really like trying "new fangled stuff" on important jobs either.
> Maybe that's cuz we're both old, and stuck in our ways.
> 
> How do you feel about people on your lawn?


******


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Satin impervo and Dulamel are king. Here in colorado we still use oil on trim practically everyday. Advance is good if you spray but it runs if you brush and roll. Proclassic is almost as good as ben's oils. We find that sw proclassic does not yellow as fast as impervo or dulamel. Will be using reformulated proclassic alkyd/waterborne soon and will report back. Rep says its better than advance.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Shot it all over cabinets, dove white all day long.
Good stuff.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> Shot it all over cabinets, dove white all day long.
> Good stuff.


It does lay down nicely doesn't it?


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

I am surpassed that you americans would openly say you love satan, I always thought you were a fairly religious lot..... 

oh hang on, I see, you said satin...

Sorry, dyslexia.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

pacificpainters.com said:


> I am surpassed that you americans would openly say you love satan, I always thought you were a fairly religious lot.....
> 
> oh hang on, I see, you said satin...
> 
> Sorry, dyslexia.


You got me Michael :yes:. For a second I had an, "Oh [email protected]", moment thinking I'd misspelled satin in the thread title. :shutup:

Of course some here *do* think BM, SW, and HD are in league with the devil.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> You got me Michael :yes:. For a second I had an, "Oh [email protected]", moment thinking I'd misspelled satin in the thread title. :shutup:
> 
> Of course some here *do* think BM, SW, and HD are in league with the devil.


Just keeping you on your toes brother! :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

researchhound said:


> Just haven't experimented with it yet and the HO wouldn't have wanted me trying something new with her new window. In this particular job everything was done previously in BM Navajo white oil so it's what she wants again. She likes the durability and the slight discoloring isn't an issue for her. We had quite a lengthly discussion about the options. I do need to give the Advance a try very soon though.
> BTW - what's the word on the new lower cost BM paint (can't remember the name)? We don't have it here yet but apparently it's been out back east for a short time now. My BM guy seemed to think the quality may be close to Aura. Any feedback?



We haven't gotten any of that new product yet, I think its still in test market. As for being close to Aura...I can't imagine it would be. Why on earth would a company come out with a top end product, then develop one that's just as good only cheaper? Doesn't make sense. My guess is that it will fall in between the Super/Ultra Spec line and Ben. Decent product for the money, geared more for DIY'ers that want a more competitively priced product. Again, that's just my personal guess.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We discussed this with the BM suits at the PDCA expo. Supposed to be a diy super spec similar paint. Ben was supposed to be that paint, but cost ended up putting it above what they intended.

New product coming out that is amazing, made to compete with FPE. Really looking forward to getting my hands on it, will be pricey. It is a hybrid oil, that you would use on entry doors.


----------

